# Scanner Problem Fuji Xerox M205b



## kab303 (Aug 10, 2007)

The Fuji Xerox DocuPrint M205b solved all scanning problems for me. I don't have to connect it to a PC or Laptop. I can simply scan directly into a USB Thumbdrive - even multiple pages into one PDF file - just what I need. It has a built-in Express Scan Manager. 

But there is one problem. The Control Panel on this All-in-One does not have a "Clock Setting" feature. As a result, when switched on, it registers a random date and time (in my case the date shows as 24 April 2009, although I bought the machine in November 2011. So all scanned docs show the Created Date as April 2009. I tried Justanswer.com - One specialist said he can solve it if I am willing to pay for the solution. But this is a Printer in-built problem, not a singular problem that I have faced. I have asked Fuji Xerox to help and they are working on it. Meanwhile if this is a solved problem, it will be good.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you tried a firmware update? Fuji Xerox Printers : Downloads


----------



## kab303 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Oscer1. Thanks for pointing this out. No I haven't done that. Since the machine just over a month old, I thought the firmware in the machine is possibly the latest. But I will do this and see.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the manual for time and date setting nothing shows up on a search

it may need to be connected to a computer to take the date and time setting from there


----------



## kab303 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Dai, Vendor of the machine is now aware that by some error this particular model M205b does not have the "Clock Setting" in the machine itself. I asked them if I should do a Firmware update and they asked me to hold on. To answer your question - The manual details out the "Clock Setting" use. But there is no "Clock Setting" available. When I connect to my Laptop and scan the Create date is taken from the Laptop. But when I scan to USB Thumb drive plugged into the scanner itself, the date taken is from the scanner - the wrong date.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does a firmware update list adding clock settings or do you have to wait to see if they will maybe issue one


----------



## kab303 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Dai,
There is no firmware update adding Clock settings. In fact am not even able to make out if the Firmware update showing in the FX website is older or newer than the one existing in my machine. Even so I tried to install the available Firmware update, but it does not show any file to select and run. So, nothing happened. Only thing to do, seems to be to wait for Fuji Xerox to revert and tell me if they can or cannot solve this problem. I have called and asked a couple of times, they said they are working on it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cannot find anything looks like you will have to wait on them


----------



## kab303 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, confirmed I have to wait. Based on the points you have given, I spoke to them at length. There is no firmware update yet for this model M205b. 

Meanwhile I can scan from Scanner to USB attached to my PC/Laptop. No problem with Date/Clock (since it takes the PC/Laptop date). Only disadvantage this way is, it scans & saves into single page file only. So, Later I have to use Primo PDF to combine the files that have multiple pages. There's always a workable solution....


----------

